# Wcb January '08 Meeting, Monday 14th January, 7.30pm @ Rivervale C



## randyrob (7/1/08)

Hello Everyone,

Just a reminder the next West Coast Brewers Meet is on Monday 14th January, 7.30pm @ Rivervale Community Centre MAP LINK HERE

anyone in WA that has made a new years resolution to brew beer, brew better beer or at least drink better beer should come for a look-see to see what we get up to, anyone is welcome.

i've been to a few meetings now and you have my word the guys don't scratch or bite, some of them are even friendly 

for any more info about the club just click on the website link on my sig below 

Hope to see all the usual suspects plus some new faces?

Rob.


----------



## big d (7/1/08)

Just checked my work roster twice and can only make 6 meetings this year.First one being in April.
Im not overly impressed as i was hoping to get to some more meets this year.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Kai (8/1/08)

I reckon my roster allows me to attend this one.


----------



## randyrob (8/1/08)

i forgot to even check with my rooster... gobble gobble





6 is still not bad big d, see u in april!


----------



## ausdb (9/1/08)

Just remember Folks that the Ironbrewer results will be announced this meeting so make sure are there.

Plus it's time to dig deep and cough up your membership dues for the year again and as I am now chief embezzeler (treasurer) I will hunt you down like a dog to make sure I can fund my brewery expansion program if you don't pay up h34r: h34r: 

PS RandyRob your Roster looks real good maybe we can deepfry it at the next brewday


----------



## Kai (15/1/08)

Well, my work rooster said yes but my sleep rooster said bugga-yoodle-yoo. I'm gunne give up on these babies, I think.


----------

